# Happy Birthday Addie!



## PrincessFiona60

Hope you have a fantastic day!


----------



## Aunt Bea

Hope you have a *Happy Birthday* and another great year!


----------



## Dawgluver

Happy Birthday, Addie!!!


----------



## Snip 13

Happy 16th girl!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! LOL!
Have a super fantastic wonderful birthday 
May you get everything you wish for and more!


----------



## Andy M.

Happy Birthday.  Have a great day.


----------



## CharlieD

Happy Birthday Addie! MAny more.


----------



## Alix

Happy Birthday Addie


----------



## CWS4322

Happy Birthday, dear friend. Hope today is a wonderful day! Harriet and Myrtle would also like to wish you a very happy birthday, but they just cluck-cluck-cluck. Now I know why they are strutting around the yard with their feathers puffed out--they are trying to wish you a happy birthday!


----------



## vitauta

happy birthday, addie dear
for you no scotch, no wine, no beer...
what's left, you ask, with which to toast?
this day of mine is way bigger than most!

well, addie dear, for birthday cheer
just take a look around you, we're already here!
your home peeps are busy with mugging and hugging,
hooters in bean town are raucously chugging,
and dc foodies argue your b-day's cake baking.

and finally, a wish with some candles, but will it come true?
that's what 75 angels are here for, addie--it's what they do....


----------



## Zhizara

Have a happy day!


----------



## Kylie1969

Wishing you a fabulous birthday Ads


----------



## MrsLMB

Hope you have a wonderful day birthday girl !!!


----------



## Somebunny

I love these vintage cards....I hope you do too!
Many happy returns!


----------



## Zereh

Happy Birthday, Addie. =)


----------



## buckytom

happy birthday, dearest addie.

may you have a wonderful, happy, and healthy year to come.


----------



## pacanis

oops, missed this one. 
Happy Belated Birthday.


----------



## Barbara L

I wasn't around much yesterday and I missed it too! I hope you had a wonderful day! Happy belated Birthday Addie!


----------



## JoAnn L.

I am so sorry I 'm late with this HAPPY BIRTHDAY wish Addie. I hope your day was special in every way.


----------



## taxlady

How the heck did I miss this?

Well, I sure hope you had a great, Happy Birthday. I hope you have a great birthday supper tonight.


----------

